# Here's  Your Sign



## michickenwrangler (Apr 23, 2013)

In the tradition of the great Bill Engvall.

We had a thread for this on BYC. Here are some great moments from my past.

Cashier at TSC: (rings up my 2 bags of layer feed) You got chickens?
Me; Nope, it's cheaper than cereal


This one was me
Friend: Lucy's having puppies. Did you guys want one?
Me; Puppies? How'd that happen?


----------



## Southdown (Nov 19, 2013)

Someone talking to me:  What do you do with your chickens?
Me:  You mean during the winter?  Nothing, they just don't like to go outside as often.  Hmmm?  I only keep chickens during our three month summer.  Here's your sign.


----------



## RedBrush Farm (Feb 8, 2014)

I was at local feed/supply store last night. They had an Orpington trio for sale and one had lad an egg in the cage. I know the workers and he got it out and handed it to me to put in my incubator. A lovely young lady with a baby was next to us and asked what I was going to do with the egg. I explained and she looked at me and said "really, a real live chicken comes out of that!, where do you get the ones you can eat?" Without hesitation my husband replied "WalMart" and walked away leaving me to explain......


----------



## Southdown (Feb 17, 2014)

That's bad!


----------



## taylorm17 (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh my gosh. My friend went to some thing and a lady was talking to her about meat processing. The lady said that one day someone walked up and straight up asked, when does the steak grow back on the cow! She was probably 35+ years old and completely serious.


----------

